# JavaFX fähigkeiten & kostenloses eBook



## tobi88 (8. Okt 2008)

Moin Leute,

ich schaue mir gerade ein paar JavaFX Beispiele im Netz an und ich bin auf dieses hier gestoßen
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0fQNu2UD1R0&feature=related

Sehe ich richtig, dass das Applet im Browser gestartet wird und nachdem den Browser schließt das Applet weiter läuft? Ich bin echt beeindruckt.

Kann man auch Forms mit JavaFX erstellen und nicht nur Applets?

Würde mir gerne JavaFX aneignen. Ich bin auf der suche nach ein paar eBooks. Kennt ihr welche oder könnt ihr welche Empfehlen? Ich würde mir auch ein Buch kaufen.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## vogella (15. Dez 2008)

Hallo Tobi, 

Ich für JavaFX mit Eclipse ein kleines Tutorial geschrieben. Kannst ja mal raufschauen, ev. hilft Dir das beim Einstieg.

JavaFX mit Eclipse - Tutorial

Bücher wird es sicherlich noch nicht so viele geben, ist ja gerade erst released worden. 

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## tobi88 (15. Dez 2008)

Super danke  werde ich mir mal heute mittag anschauen 

danke


----------



## Matthias82 (5. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es das Tutorial vielleicht auch auf Deutsch? Bin leider nicht so Fit im Englischen. 

Alternativ wär ich auch über sonstige Ebook Tipps zum Thema JavaFX.

Gruß Matthias


----------

